# 2009 Mathews



## bow_hunter1984 (Oct 24, 2008)

2009 Products: Too anxious to wait? Just Text "Mathews 2009" to 247365 and you're all set to receive instant notification about the most exciting new product of 2009!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

From what I've seen on A.T. recently, this post is not going to be A.T. certified and will be gone shortly.


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

The text message is worthless - no info is given except for you will be notified when the bows are released.


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 20, 2004)

let me guess......A 33in bow with a 7in brace and 320ibo with an extra harmonic dampner in the riser


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

WidowMaker said:


> let me guess......A 33in bow with a 7in brace and 320ibo with an extra harmonic dampner in the riser


They will be very innovative this year and go with 3 harmonic dampners and not so slim limbs.


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

You must be thinking Hoyt. Minus the dampners and throw in a Tec riser and you have yourself an Alphamax! :wink:


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

The only place they have left for dampeners is in the middle of the riser near the rest mounting holes and in the limbs themselves. Think Mathews got tapped out on innovation a few years back.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Q2DEATH said:


> The only place they have left for dampeners is in the middle of the riser near the rest mounting holes and in the limbs themselves. Think Mathews got tapped out on innovation a few years back.



no there not tapped out,

The image that is in the text picture is not going to be what they look like.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

I seriously dont know what else Mathews can do, not bashing , my dad shoots a dren ld and loves it..... so do i, But im just no sure what else mathews can do with thier single cam that they have already done


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bowhuntermitch said:


> I seriously dont know what else Mathews can do, not bashing , my dad shoots a dren ld and loves it..... so do i, But im just no sure what else mathews can do with thier single cam that they have already done




very good point

they might have to reinvent themselves???


----------



## XTJason (Jan 29, 2008)

They had better play catch up I have already left mathews and am now shooting PSE and BowTech...........


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

WidowMaker said:


> let me guess......A 33in bow with a 7in brace and 320ibo with an extra harmonic dampner in the riser


And the following year a "XT" model of the previous year, the "newest innovation" from Mathews.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

WidowMaker said:


> let me guess......A 33in bow with a 7in brace and 320ibo with an extra harmonic dampner in the riser


close the ibo will actually be 321 instead of 320


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

I've always shot Mathews and really think this whole text thing is kind of dumb. I'm the first one to look up new gear and I change my gear frequently and I will be the last one to ''pay'' to get info on a companies new product. Suprised the add doesn't say 50 cents per text.


No kidding.... I've always owned and promoted Mathews, but hmmm.....


----------



## LilGecko96 (Oct 5, 2005)

ive always loved mathews, but i have to agree, they seem about washed up at this time, there is a reason that their pretty much the only single cam bows around!


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

LilGecko96 said:


> ive always loved mathews, but i have to agree, they seem about washed up at this time, there is a reason that their pretty much the only single cam bows around!


What are you talking about regarding single cam bows? Martin, Diamond, Ross, Pearson, Bear, PSE, Alpine, G5/Quest, and Parker all make single cam bows.


----------



## LilGecko96 (Oct 5, 2005)

SMichaels said:


> What are you talking about regarding single cam bows? Martin, Diamond, Ross, Pearson, Bear, PSE, Alpine, G5/Quest, and Parker all make single cam bows.


yes but mathews ONLY does single cams, it just seems that they have maxed out their innovations, my 05 switchback will still out shoot any of their newer bows. there is just not a whole lot more they can do with the single cam


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

I actually think it will be something different this year. I dont think they would have gone through with the hipe of the Text mess stuff if it would be just a knock off of the drenalin line. Just my gut feeling


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

LilGecko96 said:


> yes but mathews ONLY does single cams, it just seems that they have maxed out their innovations, my 05 switchback will still out shoot any of their newer bows. there is just not a whole lot more they can do with the single cam


there is nothing wrong with single cam bows i perfer single came anyway i have a tribute and the dxt i love my tribute but i will take my dxt single cam over my tribute any day 
and hoyt there just going down hill but they did change the riser a bit its almost like the bowtech now they want to copy cat check out hoyts sight and see for your self 

i think they will come out with the s2xt


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

DXT29ATA said:


> there is nothing wrong with single cam bows i perfer single came anyway i have a tribute and the dxt i love my tribute but i will take my dxt single cam over my tribute any day
> and hoyt there just going down hill but they did change the riser a bit its almost like the bowtech now they want to copy cat check out hoyts sight and see for your self
> 
> *i think they will come out with the s2xt*


Um....thats just a Switchback XT.....again.....


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I don't have any clue what Mathews is going to do this year but if they do have something REALLY big - they might be better off keeping it on the shelf for another year. This, IMO, is not the year for any bow company to "reinvent" themselves. You want to be able to capitalize on such a move in a big way and I firmly believe new bow sales are going to slump across the board given economic conditions. If someone does something HUGE they won't be able to leverage a strong consumer demand and by the time next year rolls around (and hopefully consumer demand has improved) the newness will have worn off and it will seem like old news/technology at that point.

Timing is everything.

But then Mathews may have nothing more that their standard tweaks that they like to call innovation so it might be a moot point anyway.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*I think they will...*

They have a great position in the market still, and I would easily think that they know what others are doing and will do what is necessary to stay solid with their shooter's and attract some others who don't like some of radical changes other companies are making to their lines every year...ya know? 

It's not a bad plan, it's been working; as a business they make money, the people that shoot them love them and look forward to improvements over revamps, (sometimes revamps are good, but may imply you could have been hosed with the older versions). So the 2009 lineup for Mathews in my opinion will be a carefully calculated balance of staying true to the base of it all while pushing what they have as far as they can...


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

ttt for mathews


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Mathews*

I talked to my local Mathews dealer, and they told me that the new lineup was going to released on November 17th.


----------



## Florida Fire (Oct 19, 2008)

*what i heard*

i heard something today that sounded rather crazy,,,and also it was not from a reliable source.

this person told me mathews has a bow coming this year that is faster then standard mathews past bows. but what makes it unique is that it has the arrow rest built into the bow itself as a one piece type of unit.

anyone heard of this ??? sounds like a crock to me and completely without any benefit to the mass of shooters who HAVE to have their favorite rest on their bows.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't believe it hardly anyone would be it chances are. People like the ability to choose their own accessories.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Is Mathews a sponsor of AT?


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

No


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Florida Fire said:


> i heard something today that sounded rather crazy,,,and also it was not from a reliable source.
> 
> this person told me mathews has a bow coming this year that is faster then standard mathews past bows. but what makes it unique is that it has the arrow rest built into the bow itself as a one piece type of unit.
> 
> anyone heard of this ??? sounds like a crock to me and completely without any benefit to the mass of shooters who HAVE to have their favorite rest on their bows.


Any chance they were talking about the Pearson Deliverance? http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=777248 It has a whisker biscuit integrated into the riser.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

wis_archer said:


> No


I didn't think so .. So can anybody advertise here?


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

New Mathews Bows...where are they

Catch us if you can.......might want to update that one to 
Catch us when you can


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I am laughing so hard I think I am gonna pee my pants!


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

bowhuntermitch said:


> I seriously dont know what else Mathews can do, not bashing , my dad shoots a dren ld and loves it..... so do i, But im just no sure what else mathews can do with thier single cam that they have already done


They could make a very High end bow at a low end price. Maybe re release some older stuff?????? I would love to by myslef a brand new Zmax.

I totally agree without a minor freaking nobel moment the are about to have to look at double cams!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I look to see Mathews to showcase their twin cam for the Mathews line this year. And no I do not mean the Misson bows.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*yep*

Binary system with a cable slide.


----------



## bowhuntusa (Dec 3, 2005)

*Mathews 2009*

Just in case anyone didn't see this add.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=475794&stc=1&d=1226229860


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*i guess they can dream*

mathew had its glory days, time for t hem to step up or get passed by everyone else.IMO


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*anyone can claim speeds*

but lets see the bows. I mean so many have claimed ibo speeds and never ever reach them.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Mathews*



bowhuntusa said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see this add.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=475794&stc=1&d=1226229860


I tried reading the Mathews thread on this picture. Some said it was photo shopped and some said it was real. Did anyone find any proof whether it was real or fake?


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

was at the shop yesterday, and seen that ad on the back of muley crazy. Its not photo shopped.
Well see how it does. THE blackmax was FAST but was like shooting a cannon
well see.................:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

talked with mathews friday no release until day after thanksgiving.a 2 cam youth bow is my hearage but no talk on adult mod.


----------



## Luckie (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm sitting here reading this dribble and am amazed at what some of you guys are saying. If Mathews is so out dated, then why are we even talking about them. Let's talk about the new Pearsons, Martin, Hoyt or even the new Bowtech. They really set the world on its ear this year. (By the way this is sarcasm). 

Let's just put down the Kool-Aid shall we.

Just me .02


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Luckie, you hit it right on the head. IF Mathews is such a dinosaur bow, how come all the posts by Mathews HATERS? Some of you guys need some help . . . in the form of medication! Bows aren't THAT important! Let it go!

By the way, I own 2 Mathews (Apex & LD), a Bowtech (Alligence), a 2 Hoyt's (Ultra Elite & Katera) and a Ross (Cardiac). Over the past year, I've shot/sold the following: an Illusion, Ross 337, Ultra Elite (yes, I had 2), Guardian. So, I guess I can 'intelligently' discuss the pros/cons of certain bows.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> talked with mathews friday no release until day after thanksgiving.a 2 cam youth bow is my hearage but no talk on adult mod.


wrong! the new flagship will be in the shop Nov 17th FACT!


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

3B43 said:


> Hey Luckie, you hit it right on the head. IF Mathews is such a dinosaur bow, how come all the posts by Mathews HATERS? Some of you guys need some help . . . in the form of medication! Bows aren't THAT important! Let it go!
> 
> By the way, I own 2 Mathews (Apex & LD), a Bowtech (Alligence), a 2 Hoyt's (Ultra Elite & Katera) and a Ross (Cardiac). Over the past year, I've shot/sold the following: an Illusion, Ross 337, Ultra Elite (yes, I had 2), Guardian. So, I guess I can 'intelligently' discuss the pros/cons of certain bows.


I hear ya! I have owned in the past year....Ross337, Hoyt Vetrix, BT 82nd Airborne, Hoyt Ultra-tec, Hoyt Pro-tec, Martin S4, Mathews LX. I like the S4 and the LX the best!


----------



## madhunter (Aug 2, 2008)

Q2DEATH said:


> The only place they have left for dampeners is in the middle of the riser near the rest mounting holes and in the limbs themselves. Think Mathews got tapped out on innovation a few years back.


Thats what they get for not bringing in talent. One Designer, fewer Ideas.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

If you don't like Mathews and they are tapped out, old technology, overrated, and evidentally in your eyes junk why do you guys even come into these thread except to stroke your ego and make you feel better. I like single cams.........big deal. The bow is limited by the guy holding onto it more than the technology in the bow.....................so get out and practice and quit worrying about who is 5 FPS faster.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

hutchies said:


> If you don't like Mathews and they are tapped out, old technology, overrated, and evidentally in your eyes junk why do you guys even come into these thread except to stroke your ego and make you feel better. I like single cams.........big deal. The bow is limited by the guy holding onto it more than the technology in the bow.....................so get out and practice and quit worrying about who is 5 FPS faster.


I agree ... I didn't see any bashing in the Hoyt 2009 thread, or Bowtech ... human nature ...

I like my Mathews bows a lot and I very anxious to see what Mathews will do this year.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*what i heard*

i just heard from a good mathews source. mathews will have 2 bows that will be ibo-ing from 340-360 fps. not sure of anything else on the configuration,,,whether its a cam and a half,binary,true twin,or single.

the word was to hold on a couple months before making a move to another bow. so i am now going to wait on the new updated 6 incgh x-force,the new pearson 361 bow as well as the new darton and the elite gto 500. thats my own list of bows to decide on this year. i intend to sell my 82nd airborne,AR34,mathews legacy and maybe my switchback.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I am patiently waiting for the new Mathews:cocktail:


----------



## suzukidad (Dec 26, 2006)

one thing for sure...they have everyone talking about it...isn't that 1/2 the battle? 
Marketing is everything in this day and age.....


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

*I guess what it comes down to for me is..*

The price,,,,,as i like mathews, hoyt, bt, pse, elite ,ross , and all the other bow manufacturers top lineup, but , i think the price of some of these are getting carried away. Yes i realize that design, marketing and other costs are part of the game, but i now look for the best bang for the buck. I refuse to pay upwards of 900 clams for the latest greatest each year when most are just a rehash. I hope mathews does come out with something interesting so i can pick up an 08 drenalin at a decent price. ......And so it begins:thumbs_up


----------



## westjl (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it is funny listening to people saying mathews has no innovation. they are constantly improving the archery market and do not copy from others. I was very impressed by the alpha32 by hoyt, it seems obvious that they streamlined their riser like a mathews and also made it look like a bowtech to shave weight. I also do not see anyone whining about how they reduced the speed from the katera. The cat is out of the bag on the new mathews. some stores around the country have already got them. The speed bow that people are talking about is 360 and is not a solocam, and not called a mathews. The others are 335 and 340 solocams, I cant wait to shoot them tomorrow, but it will be even more fun watching people try to hate on mathews more. When I buy my new bow this year I will decide which bow feels better and I will not try to defend why I shoot a certain bow like others on this site.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*well looks like i heard the right stuff....*

i could stand up here and say i TOLD you so....lol... but i am not built this way. however what i did hear was EXACTLY how it all ended up at midnight on the 16th.

mathews put out a couple bows called the monster and monster xlr8 that stomp all around the ibo speeds i was told by an insider.

the bow matt has placed out there is very x-force-y to say the least. it only goes to prove that pse was on the right path with those preloaded limbs generating the extra few fps along with the cam draw curves. the combo is a tough one to beat in this day and age. 

it appears matt has refined them to his liking and put a little more umpth into them "mathews" style wise. the bow looks real nice and i am excited to try and shoot one.

i am thinking of trading in my legacy and switchback and 82nd airborne.


----------

